

Snakes on a train - Seldaek
http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/swiss_news/Snake_on_train:_450_passengers_evacuated.html?cid=38303172

======
ColinWright
Genuine question for the submitter: Why do you think this is appropriate for
HN?

I'm trying to understand the HN community better and there are quite a number
of submissions like this. Are people just sharing things that caught their
attention in the news, or do you genuinely think this is relevant to the
community here?

You can probably tell that I don't think it's appropriate, but maybe I'm
wrong. That's why I'm asking for your thoughts.

Thanks.

~~~
Seldaek
It's a fair question, and frankly it may well be it has nothing to do here. I
just see it as relevant to nerd-culture because of the obvious (I think)
reference to the "Snakes on a plane" movie. You could argue nerd-culture is
not enough for hacker news, but then if you look at the homepage for example
the GOOG split into GOOG/GOOGL article really has nothing to do with hacking.
It's news for google shareholders, but somehow it seems many people on HN care
about the stock market and Tesla cars and many other things which don't
directly relate. Some things capture the HN mind-share and they become
acceptable. Sometimes I too am baffled by what ends up on the front page.

So many people, many interests and opinions. That's why there is a 'new' page
and a front one I suppose.

